# From exe to source code



## prashanthnbhat (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey,
Can anyone tell me how to get source code from an executable?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 6, 2007)

Its not even possible....than the whole world will be open source


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2007)

^^ Nothing is impossible.I forgot that software name that can show you the source code from executable.It was for Visual Basic.


----------



## hitman050 (Apr 6, 2007)

It is possible to get some form of source code, but it requires advanced reverse engineering skills.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Apr 6, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Its not even possible....than the whole world will be open source



Its possible dude.... Sorry that I cant give you much abt it.... I am still learning abt it.. So once I have  a clear picture, I will post a good tutorial here


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 6, 2007)

^^Might be possible, but you can make a program with same input and output, yet have a huge difference in the source code..... so in that case, what will the S/W do? I don't think it might have AI, will it? (or does it, in case there exists a software?)


----------



## Garbage (Apr 6, 2007)

U can "disassemble"  an executable using tools like IDAPro.

But I don't think u can get ORIGINAL Source code from an executable...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2007)

There is a very good feature in Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 that when you see any .aspx's source code through View-Source Code.It will generate different kind of code from the original one so that code is useless.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use IDA it's the best disassembler that currently exists.Soft ICE currently has issues with newer operating systems.IDA costs about rs 20000.Digit provided the IDA demo on one of it's DVD's or CD's.Google for tutorials on how to disassemble but u should have an idea of processor instruction set as well the Portable executable form of exe's.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 6, 2007)

u need to know assembly language  very difficult to master.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 7, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> U can "disassemble"  an executable using tools like IDAPro.
> 
> But I don't think u can get ORIGINAL Source code from an executable...



My point exactly


----------



## nepcker (Apr 7, 2007)

You can view the file's binary hex codes using a hex editor. You can find out the source code, if you know what "1001010110101100" means.


----------



## anzaan (Apr 7, 2007)

the basic reason that "open source movemnt' was started was that the software ddnt providd the source code along wt the exe codes. 
if u can extract source code frm an exe .. there wouldnt be any probs. 
i agree wt tat guy  "else the world wuld be an open source"


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 7, 2007)

IF this wil happen then MS will gone

Beware BillGates lloks that these digit geeks are try to do


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh... excuse me please....

What are we disussing here??
What the hell do you all mean??

Forget It!! and I mean it...

You can convert a VB or Delphi exe to a code something similar to its sourcecode.... Use Dede for delphi,  I dont remember the software for VB... 
And those can be decompiled to some extent coz they are interpreted languages... Do you know what interpreted languages are?? They are languages which need source & interpreter for execution... But a VB exe is just the source code which is encrypted and it requires a runtime.. Do you know what the runtime is?? It is a part of interpreter.... Thus it can be decompiled to some extent....... Hope you all get this...

Exes can also be decompiled to assembly with the help of debuggers such as olly and softice... Thus you can edit... That's how cracks are made...

Anyways, you cannot decompile a compiled to its ull source.....


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello.........

Also there are a no of s/w for getting DLL source code haina?

I know one s/e which can giv eu source code of a DLL of .aspx application


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 7, 2007)

^^ You forgot the most important thing..... the name of the S/W


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 7, 2007)

Thats a secret

Hint for u

Google

DLL Extractor for ASP.NET1.1

May be u also got the s/w


----------



## Garbage (Apr 7, 2007)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> You can convert a VB or Delphi exe to a code *something similar to its sourcecode*....



Thats what we r talking abt dear.....


----------

